# Fee changes on Upper Colorado River begin May 1



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

That is some pretty inexpensive entertainment!!

I wonder who will be the first to start whining about the fee increase.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Now we have to pay more for all the improvements you've made in the last few years!? I'm happy to pay it! Thanks for all the consideration to the boating community and openness sharing information.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Geez.. That's BS $5 might as well give one of my testicals and pooping in a container.... There's like 20 miles of shoreline to poop on, just bury it.


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks. Fair deal.


----------

